# Question about cold smoking peanuts and almonds



## schultzkasha

I have the amazn 18 in tube smoker I was thinking about smoking peanuts and almonds . I was looking for tips and any help I can get . Should I use raw almonds  ? Thanks for any info .


----------



## mr t 59874

SCHULTZKASHA said:


> I have the amazn 18 in tube smoker I was thinking about smoking peanuts and almonds . I was looking for tips and any help I can get . Should I use raw almonds  ? Thanks for any info .


Welcome to the forum.

If you are asking about almonds that are packaged, they are not raw.  Try both hot and cold smoking and determine which you like best.  You can apply much more smoke cold smoking if you like more smoke.

Experiment with small batches, it lengthens the time you get to smoke.

Tom


----------



## schultzkasha

Thank you . I will try small batches at first .


----------



## venture

You should be able to find raw nuts at a health food store.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smoker21

I was doing some cheese "cold smoke"  and I had some room, so I tossed in some factory roasted almonds, "Sam's right out of the bag".  I plan on leaving them in for a couple of hours.

I'll let you know in a bit how they came out.

JD


----------



## foamheart

I kept noticing that when folks smoke nuts they are mostly in aluminum pans and need stirring. If you laid a new Qmat on the grate, would that not eliminate the need to constantly stir? The smoke could circulate.

Just wondering....


----------



## smoker21

I use a wire rack that I also use for fish or veggies on the grill.

JD


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Foamheart said:


> I kept noticing that when folks smoke nuts they are mostly in aluminum pans and need stirring. If you laid a new Qmat on the grate, would that not eliminate the need to constantly stir? The smoke could circulate.
> 
> Just wondering....



I have some perforated tin trays that I got at the dollar store. I like them better than the mats, because they have a lip all around and the nuts don't fall off! They also work good when doing Scarbelly's sweet spicy nuts.


----------



## smoker21

Smoker21 said:


> I was doing some cheese "cold smoke"  and I had some room, so I tossed in some factory roasted almonds, "Sam's right out of the bag".  I plan on leaving them in for a couple of hours.
> 
> I'll let you know in a bit how they came out.
> 
> JD


So I put some roasted almonds in for about 2 1/4 hours with Hickory, put them in a zip bag for a couple of days.  Tried them today and they ain't half bad.  Not great but my wife & I will eat them.

With out a salt or sugar component, the almonds are a bit dry.

Oh well it was worth a try


----------



## dave17a

Bought one Qmat myself the 20% off got some more. After peppers falling through had to do. Is that a song?


----------



## cohoho

I tried some roasted almonds in a hot smoke with apple wood and l smoked them for a good two hours and found they had very little smoke flavour. Should I just smoke longer or is there a wea to get plain roasted nuts to take on more smoke flavour?


----------

